# Chris Kreidler



## chriskreidler (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm from Seattle Washington. I'm a student in high school (Nathan Hale), and I work at the school's newish performing arts center (PAC) - it's about three years old. I've been working there since I was in eighth grade, and this is my fourth year. I do both sound and lights, although it's more lights right now. I sort of manage the PAC, and have a couple of other techies that work with me. I'm still in the 'discovery phase' of my thechie-ing, and I'm learning more and more every day.


----------



## derekleffew (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome, Chris. Your first assignment: use the ControlBooth - Search Forums to research the word with which you describe yourself. If you wish to enter the industry professionally, you shan't use that word ever after.

An Opera Club, really? How many High Schools have an Opera Club? You seem to have a comprehensive production program, but I can't find any specs on your building.


----------



## chriskreidler (Oct 4, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> Welcome, Chris. Your first assignment: use the ControlBooth - Search Forums to research the word with which you describe yourself. If you wish to enter the industry professionally, you shan't use that word ever after.
> 
> An Opera Club, really? How many High Schools have an Opera Club? You seem to have a comprehensive production program, but I can't find any specs on your building.



The most online 'specs' we have are the stage diagram <http://nathanhale.org/festival/stage.pdf> and some pictures <http://nathanhale.org/festival/stageoptions.html>. Thanks for the advise.


----------

